

Books Every eCommerce Professional Should Read - GomuMaximuxx
https://www.userlike.com/en/blog/2014/02/05/the-10-books-every-ecommerce-professional-should-read

======
ScottWhigham
The most important info in a list of "books" are the book titles/ISBN.
Secondary is why the author of the article thinks they are important but, when
I'm reading an article written by someone I know nothing about, that's a
distant second. Under no circumstance is "an 896px-high picture of the book
embedded in the article so that you _must_ scroll past it" considered
"important info" when I'm browsing a list of book recommendations.

Maybe this sort of design works on a mobile device. On a computer though, if I
want to read the whole thing, I'd have to scroll (or click) with my mouse
probably 20-25 times. No thanks. If it was because there was so much dense,
great content - I'd be interested. But come off it - at the end of a day, it's
a *(#&&ing list of books that could be summed up to bullet points.

------
digitalengineer
The article strarts with a lot of older books (Amazon, Walmart, etc), but if
you scroll down there's a few gems in there really regarding e-commerce.

------
Shinkei
Is this link messed up for everyone else?

